# Lobelia cardinalis, Cardinal Flower



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Does anyone grow Lobelia cardinalis (Cardinal flower) in their vivariums? If so, what has been your experience with it? Have you been able to make it happy? Get it to bloom? And underwhat lighting conditions. Also where did you get it?

Thanks!

http://www.auburn.edu/~deancar/wfnotes/carfl.htm


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I suspect Lobelia will be very hard to grow in a terrarium although I have not tried it. It needs bright sun to bloom here at my house and it's brighter outside in shade than I can provide in a terrarium. But, you don't know till you try.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

It grows as a perrenial up here in Michigan (all the way up to the UP, I think). I don't know if it needs a dormancy to do well, but it certainly gets it here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Hmm... 
Well I'd like to try it, but I will probably kill it. I think I might be able to get real cheap though, so it wont be such a big deal if it dies.
I fell in love with it when I found it growing in a nearby wetlands park.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm willing to bet the humidity of a terrarium will rot this plant in no time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Hmmm. I think you may have a point there. In that case, I would probably try it in an open water garden.

Anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

You can buy it in any reasonably good perennial nursery here... But not this time of year. I don't know where you would find it this time of year. I think you may be able to grow it from seed fairly easily. Check some seed catalogs?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Ah!! Seeds! Thanks, I will!!


----------



## rain- (Jul 28, 2006)

It's also sold as aquarium plant (usually grown in moist conditions in the nurseries, not submerged), so if you get one meant for aquariums, it might already be used to moist surroundings and could survive in a terrarium too. But I think it's best in ponds or open tanks.

Personally I don't have any experience with the plant, just wanted to share this bit of info I have.


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

All of the Lobelia Cardinalis I have seen for 2'+ spikes and grow in direct sun. The height may be a bit much for a viv.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I know people use it in aquariums(even clipped short as a foreground). They usually use a small cultivar of the species. So I'm guessing with high lighting it might work if you started them in the water section and let them grow up.

Edit: Whoops rain beat me to that.

What about Kohleria? They look similar to Lobelia.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

I've never heard of Kohleria, thanks for the suggestion. As far as sun light goes. The open tank is situated next to an east facing window, and it recieves a few hours of direct morning sun each day. So I am hoping that would be enough. Also, the open tank only holds a few inches of water. Its geared more towards emergent aquatics. I am currently attempting to grow some Arrow Arum from seed, and Eliacharis, and Pipewort. As well as two species of starwort and 1 Ludwigia. The only non native is an Anubias species. Not sure why I put it in :roll: .


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Is this a kind of North American biotope? Lobelia cardinalis does range further South(it occurs in some places in Costa rica, not sure if it is native). Kohleria is Central american only I believe, and not semiaquatic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Yea, I was going for a native species setup. Which is why I was trying to find some Lobelia. I recently saw some Lobelia growing semi-aquatically in a local wetlands in Connecticut. I saw it growing under alot of shade, so I figured, why not try it?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Well, at the least you lose a few plants, at the most you discover that this species is great for the viviarum. Go for it!

I'd keep some out in the garden or wherever and try some in the viv...that way in case it fails you can still enjoy the plants.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

I have found it to be a touchy plant, even here where it is native. Good luck.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Cesar, 

Just another idea...if you google something like "water garden plants" you will find lots of suppliers. I used to order from William Tricker & Lilypons, but the field has burgeoned since then. I think most are seasonal shippers, so won't be shipping till spring, but most of them have nice sections of both temperate and tropical marginal plants--usually listed under "Bog Plants." You might keep these sources in mind, long term...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Diane! I will surely look it up.
This Friday I am going to a Garden Center in LI to pick up some Cyperus papyrus, Papyrus plant. I need one for show and tell when I give my wetlands presentation on Papyrus. 
Anyway, maybe they will have some Lobelia, or at least something else that interesting. 
I don't know what the heck I'm gonna do with the Papyrus plant after the presentation. :?


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

I've had Papyrus do well inside over the winter. Just keep 'em wet and provide enough light...


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

Yea, but I have no where outside to put it.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

I assume you meant inside...

I know how that goes...that's why I usually have to treat all my water garden tropicals as annuals...i.e., let 'em die. Sigh.


----------

